# Look what the cat dragged in...



## TLI (Mar 11, 2007)

heard the cat after something one night and this is what I found...


----------



## mrcoons (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow. What happened next?


----------



## TLI (Mar 11, 2007)

the dog ate it


----------



## mrcoons (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## redneckdan (Mar 28, 2007)

so who got ate?  the cat or the mouse?


----------



## RVsForFun (Mar 28, 2007)

...dogs are better than cats!


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 28, 2007)

TLI said:


> the dog ate it


 

Really?


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 28, 2007)

is that your new pet now?


----------



## DanOzSTX (Mar 31, 2007)

The rat looks big enough to eat the cat, make the dog happy too  :lmao:


----------



## Funky (Apr 1, 2007)

that would be so sad if the dog ate the rat ._.


----------



## Pixie42 (Apr 5, 2007)

hmmm looks more like a field mouse than a rat.


----------

